# Coronavirus: 651 nuovi morti. Oltre 46000 contagi



## admin (22 Marzo 2020)

Bollettino diramato dalla protezione civile per oggi 22 marzo: i contagi totali da coronavirus sono arrivati a quota 46638, 3957 in più. I morti ieri 651. 

I guariti 952 in più, totale a 7024

Morti altri due medici: 17 in totale


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bollettino diramato dalla protezione civile per oggi 22 marzo: i contagi totali da coronavirus sono arrivati a quota 46638, 3957 in più. I morti ieri 651.
> 
> I guariti 952 in più, totale a 7024
> 
> Morti altri due medici: 17 in totale


.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (22 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bollettino diramato dalla protezione civile per oggi 22 marzo: i contagi totali da coronavirus sono arrivati a quota 46638, 3957 in più. I morti ieri 651.
> 
> I guariti 952 in più, totale a 7024
> 
> Morti altri due medici: 17 in totale



Ogni giorno dobbiamo ingoiare un boccone amaro. Una tragedia.


----------



## Kaw (22 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bollettino diramato dalla protezione civile per oggi 22 marzo: i contagi totali da coronavirus sono arrivati a quota 46638, 3957 in più. I morti ieri 651.
> 
> I guariti 952 in più, totale a 7024
> 
> Morti altri due medici: 17 in totale



Ma sbaglio o c'è stato un calo dei contagi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bollettino diramato dalla protezione civile per oggi 22 marzo: i contagi totali da coronavirus sono arrivati a quota 46638, 3957 in più. I morti ieri 651.
> 
> I guariti 952 in più, totale a 7024
> 
> Morti altri due medici: 17 in totale



Come sono rispetto a ieri ?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (22 Marzo 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ma sbaglio o c'è stato un calo dei contagi?



Mi sembra ci sia stato un calo dei contagi e dei decessi, unito a un incremento del numero dei guariti.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2020)

Morti e contagi in calo. Ma penso che sia quasi normale, per fortuna. Altrimenti significherebbe che sta melma è nell’aria.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bollettino diramato dalla protezione civile per oggi 22 marzo: i contagi totali da coronavirus sono arrivati a quota 46638, 3957 in più. I morti ieri 651.
> 
> I guariti 952 in più, totale a 7024
> 
> Morti altri due medici: 17 in totale



Qualsiasi cosa stia facendo quando arrivano le 18 mi prendono tachicardia, ansia e panico, ho sempre il terrore a leggere cosa sta succedendo... 

Sembrerebbe essere un leggero calo, chissà quanti tamponi sono stati effettuati oggi.


----------



## Snake (22 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bollettino diramato dalla protezione civile per oggi 22 marzo: i contagi totali da coronavirus sono arrivati a quota 46638, 3957 in più. I morti ieri 651.
> 
> I guariti 952 in più, totale a 7024
> 
> Morti altri due medici: 17 in totale



numeri migliori di ieri, vediamo se si conferma il trend da domani


----------



## __king george__ (22 Marzo 2020)

adesso guardo le curve ma mi sembra una giornata decisamente migliore di ieri...


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Morti e contagi in calo.* Ma penso che sia quasi normale, per fortuna*. Altrimenti significherebbe che sta melma è nell’aria.



So che non sei medico, ma sentire un lievissimo ottimismo da parte tua che sei sempre molto molto cauto mi da un briciolo di speranza in più


----------



## Kaw (22 Marzo 2020)

Confermata una deflessione rispetto a ieri, meno contagi, meno morti, più guariti.
Che il picco sia stato ieri? 
Speriamo di confermare domani


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra ci sia stato un calo dei contagi e dei decessi, unito a un incremento del numero dei guariti.



si, i nuovi contagi sono +5.560, netto miglioramento rispetto a ieri e in miglioramento anche rispetto a due giorni fa. speriamo sia l'inizio dell' auspicato rallentamento dei nuovi contagi


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (22 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Qualsiasi cosa stia facendo quando arrivano le 18 mi prendono tachicardia, ansia e panico, ho sempre il terrore a leggere cosa sta succedendo...
> 
> Sembrerebbe essere un leggero calo, chissà quanti tamponi sono stati effettuati oggi.



Esatto: alle 18 tutti in famiglia siamo presi dagli stessi sintomi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2020)

Ci sono 40 morti in meno.

Ma solo ieri in Emilia non avevano registrato alcune decine di morti perchè i referti dei laboratori erano bloccati.
Tanto per far capire come sia poco utile festeggiare/demoralizzarsi per queste esigue differenze con il giorno prima.
Il miglioramento si vedrà eventualmente solo sulla lunga distanza.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (22 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si, i nuovi contagi sono +5.560, netto miglioramento rispetto a ieri e in miglioramento anche rispetto a due giorni fa. *speriamo sia l'inizio dell' auspicato rallentamento dei nuovi contagi*



Me lo auguro davvero anch'io di tutto cuore!


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> So che non sei medico, ma sentire un lievissimo ottimismo da parte tua che sei sempre molto molto cauto mi da un briciolo di speranza in più



Cavolo, qui abbiamo smesso di vivere. Se sta roba continuasse a diffondersi, non ci sarebbero spiegazioni.


----------



## Wetter (22 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ci sono 40 morti in meno.
> 
> Ma solo ieri in Emilia non avevano registrato alcune decine di morti perchè i referti dei laboratori erano bloccati.
> Tanto per far capire come sia poco utile festeggiare/demoralizzarsi per queste esigue differenze con il giorno prima.
> Il miglioramento si vedrà eventualmente solo sulla lunga distanza.



Ci sono 140 morti in meno,non 40.

25k tamponi effettuati.


----------



## Milanforever63 (22 Marzo 2020)

A me da persone che ne capiscono è stato detto che da domani si sarebbe dovuto vedere realmente l'effetto delle misure prese .. speriamo vivamente ..


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (22 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cavolo, qui abbiamo smesso di vivere. Se sta roba continuasse a diffondersi, non ci sarebbero spiegazioni.



La situazione è davvero assurda; tutta la tensione ti lascia strascichi fisici ed emotivi non indifferenti.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Marzo 2020)

ma possibile che arrivino prima i dati su MilanWorld che sul sito ufficiale della protezione civile? 

ancora non hanno aggiornato


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2020)

Leggero calo dei contagi, speriamo bene.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Morti e contagi in calo. Ma penso che sia quasi normale, per fortuna. Altrimenti significherebbe che sta melma è nell’aria.



Da domani in poi dovrebbe iniziare a vedersi il calo dell isolamento. Giusto ? 

Speriamo bene, mi viene da piangere.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si, i nuovi contagi sono +5.560, netto miglioramento rispetto a ieri e in miglioramento anche rispetto a due giorni fa. speriamo sia l'inizio dell' auspicato rallentamento dei nuovi contagi



Ce lo auguriamo tutti, non voglio illudermi però, restiamo con i piedi per terra e speriamo di rivedere presto una piccola luce in questo tunnel pieno di melma



ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Esatto: alle 18 tutti in famiglia siamo presi dagli stessi sintomi.



Anche senza guardare l'ora eh, è quasi una cosa fisiolosiga, sicuramente dovuta all'abitudine e allo stress accumulato. Però è davvero una sensazione terribile.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cavolo, qui abbiamo smesso di vivere. Se sta roba continuasse a diffondersi, non ci sarebbero spiegazioni.



Siamo tutti aggrappati ai piccoli miglioramenti che ci possono essere, questo rende l'idea dell'impotenza e l'angoscia che stiamo vivendo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma possibile che arrivino prima i dati su MilanWorld che sul sito ufficiale della protezione civile?
> 
> ancora non hanno aggiornato



Perchè fanno la conferenza stampa con il bollettino e poi aggiornano il sito


----------



## __king george__ (22 Marzo 2020)

ecco ora ho visto meglio….si oggi direi giornata decisamente positiva (sempre contestualizzando si capisce)

quasi 1000 contagi meno di ieri e infatti la curva è in calo...in ogni caso sarei stato "felice" anche fosse stata più o meno stabile perché sarebbe comunque stato tipo il quarto giorno senza picchi...speriamo di essere sulla buona strada che vi devo dire

da notare che per il secondo giorno siamo quasi sui 1000 guariti al giorno...prima erano un po più bassi mi pare

sui morti c'è poco da dire


----------



## Albijol (22 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bollettino diramato dalla protezione civile per oggi 22 marzo: i contagi totali da coronavirus sono arrivati a quota 46638, 3957 in più. I morti ieri 651.
> 
> I guariti 952 in più, totale a 7024
> 
> Morti altri due medici: 17 in totale



Dato ottimo...potrebbe essere però che essendo domenica abbiano fatto meno tamponi?


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Da domani in poi dovrebbe iniziare a vedersi il calo dell isolamento. Giusto ?
> 
> Speriamo bene, mi viene da piangere.



Io sono stufo di piangere, ma il groppo in gola è costante, non siamo abituati a questo incubo


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dato ottimo...potrebbe essere però che essendo domenica abbiano fatto meno tamponi?



E' il mio timore, sto aspettando i dati per fare un paragone con i giorni scorsi, se i tamponi effettuati fossero in calo non so quanto ci sarebbe da gioire.


----------



## Wetter (22 Marzo 2020)

Situazione delle Terapie Intensive:

Oggi c'è un aumento di 152 nuovi ricoverati in Terapia Intensiva,il dato più basso dal 12 Marzo.

Ecco l'incremento giornaliero delle terapie intensive negli ultimi 10 giorni:

12 +125
13 +175
14 +190
15 +154
16 +179
17 +209
18 +197
19 +241
20 +157
21 +202
22 +152


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dato ottimo...potrebbe essere però che essendo domenica abbiano fatto meno tamponi?



25000 tamponi circa, pressapoco come ieri... non voglio illudermi, incrociamo le dita e speriamo


----------



## Albijol (22 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E' il mio timore, sto aspettando i dati per fare un paragone con i giorni scorsi, se i tamponi effettuati fossero in calo non so quanto ci sarebbe da gioire.



i morti però sono scesi di parecchio...pensiamo positivo dai


----------



## GP7 (22 Marzo 2020)

Ricordiamoci che i dati sono riferiti a tamponi effettuati circa 2 giorni prima, quindi l'auspicata riduzione la fotograferemo 14+2 giorni dal decreto. Dunque da martedi 24/03.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bollettino diramato dalla protezione civile per oggi 22 marzo: i contagi totali da coronavirus sono arrivati a quota 46638, 3957 in più. I morti ieri 651.
> 
> I guariti 952 in più, totale a 7024
> 
> Morti altri due medici: 17 in totale


.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ci sono 140 morti in meno,non 40.
> 
> 25k tamponi effettuati.



Sì ho visto, hanno corretto il dato. Meglio così!


----------



## Solo (22 Marzo 2020)

Su Twitter i giornalisti parlano delle bozze del decreto del mona. Sembra che i settori che rimarranno aperti sono saliti da 75 a 100. E non è ancora finita.

Forse altra edizione straordinaria della GU questa sera / notte.........


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Marzo 2020)

So che è brutto visto che sono morte molte persone, ma mi sono emozionato nel vedere ridursi il numero di morti e contagiati rispetto a ieri.. piu guariti.. crescita rallentate in terapia intensiva... ho dannatamente bisogno di pensare che andrà bene, che il picco sia passato.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bollettino diramato dalla protezione civile per oggi 22 marzo: i contagi totali da coronavirus sono arrivati a quota 46638, 3957 in più. I morti ieri 651.
> 
> I guariti 952 in più, totale a 7024
> 
> Morti altri due medici: 17 in totale



Speriamo sia una prima e flebile luce.
Il pensiero ovviamente va sempre a chi anche oggi ci ha lasciato e a tutti i loro cari e a chi combatte tra la vita e la morte.

Diminuendo la mole di lavoro i nostri medici potranno lavorare meno ma meglio.


----------



## senorEntrana (22 Marzo 2020)

Ragazzi... guardate i dati della Lombardia. Soffrono di qualche tipo di errore. Abbiamo solo 527 casi in più... e sono stati fatti 1/3 dei tamponi. Fatevi due conti...


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> i morti però sono scesi di parecchio...pensiamo positivo dai



Quello è il dato più importante.


----------



## Solo (22 Marzo 2020)

Merkel in quarantena a casa sua dopo essere entrata in contatto con un dottore infetto.


----------



## GP7 (22 Marzo 2020)

senorEntrana ha scritto:


> Ragazzi... guardate i dati della Lombardia. Soffrono di qualche tipo di errore. Abbiamo solo 527 casi in più... e sono stati fatti 1/3 dei tamponi. Fatevi due conti...



L'incremento dei contagiati totali in Lombardia è di 1691. Fonte Assessore Gallera.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> So che è brutto visto che sono morte molte persone, ma mi sono emozionato nel vedere ridursi il numero di morti e contagiati rispetto a ieri.. piu guariti.. crescita rallentate in terapia intensiva... ho dannatamente bisogno di pensare che andrà bene, che il picco sia passato.



Mai come ora abbracciamoci forte e speriamo. Non cantiamo affatto vittoria, ma un briciolo di speranza ce la meritiamo tutti.


----------



## kekkopot (22 Marzo 2020)

Si sentono sempre più casi di under 40 senza patologie pregresse. Cosa che qui dentro si faceva notare già da inizio Febbraio (la morte del medico che ha scoperto il virus in primis)... L' "influenza"...


----------



## fabri47 (22 Marzo 2020)

Speriamo che il calo, nettissimo, venga confermato nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

GP7 ha scritto:


> L'incremento dei contagiati totali in Lombardia è di 1691. Fonte Assessore Gallera.



Fino a ieri (stando sempre alle tabelle della protezione civile) era di circa 2000. Però ieri sono stati fatti molti più tamponi, poco più del doppio


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Marzo 2020)

U.s.a. Quasi 14.000 casi in più? Ma che è successo? Vorrei capire quanti tamponi stanno facendo i vari stati


----------



## Swaitak (22 Marzo 2020)

se magari dicessero il numero di tamponi effettuati giornalieri il quadro sarebbe molto più chiaro.. Speriamo bene


----------



## senorEntrana (22 Marzo 2020)

Ragazzi e dai... i dati sono pubblici. Basta guardare


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se magari dicessero il numero di tamponi effettuati giornalieri il quadro sarebbe molto più chiaro.. Speriamo bene



circa 25.000, più o meno come ieri


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2020)

senorEntrana ha scritto:


> Ragazzi e dai... i dati sono pubblici. Basta guardare



Meno di 2000??


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bollettino diramato dalla protezione civile per oggi 22 marzo: i contagi totali da coronavirus sono arrivati a quota 46638, 3957 in più. I morti ieri 651.
> 
> I guariti 952 in più, totale a 7024
> 
> Morti altri due medici: 17 in totale



Niente illusioni.. Sono altre 600 e passa morti.. Siamo in linea coi giorni scorsi.. Speriamo inizi un calo vero..


----------



## senorEntrana (22 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Meno di 2000??



I nuovi positivi sono 515. I tamponi 3868.
Ho fatto un check e l'altro ieri erano stati fatti 3x tamponi


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2020)

senorEntrana ha scritto:


> I nuovi positivi sono 515. I tamponi 3868.
> Ho fatto un check e l'altro ieri erano stati fatti 3x tamponi



Beh si, allora il dato sui nuovi possibili casi perde in attendibilità.


----------



## GP7 (22 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh si, allora il dato sui nuovi possibili casi perde in attendibilità.



I tamponi li fanno solo a chi viene portato in ospedale in condizioni piuttosto gravi. Se ne fanno meno non è necessariamente un indicatore "contro". Più importante è il rapporto tra testati e positivi.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2020)

GP7 ha scritto:


> I tamponi li fanno solo a chi viene portato in ospedale in condizioni piuttosto gravi. Se ne fanno meno non è necessariamente un indicatore "contro". Più importante è il rapporto tra testati e positivi.



Lo so.
Mi preoccupano i casi lasciati a casa che nella migliore delle ipotesi infettano i cari ,nella peggiore anche persone fuori dal nucleo familiare.
Sui tamponi ormai possiamo discutere quanto vogliamo ma il banco è saltato.
Fare i tamponi serve per bloccare la pandemia, isolare i casi e non affollare gli ospedali, mi pare in lombardia siamo andati ben oltre e da tempo.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Marzo 2020)

i meno tamponi può darsi che seguano una logica però...nel senso che adesso con tutte le misure ecc ci sono meno persone a rischio e quindi si necessitano meno tamponi può essere?

voglio dire se PIno risulta positivo prima si faceva il tampone ai familiari e ai colleghi di lavoro...ora magari la pizzeria dove lavora è chiusa e quindi si tampona soltanto la moglie che ci convive...forse..


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Niente illusioni.. Sono altre 600 e passa morti.. Siamo in linea coi giorni scorsi.. Speriamo inizi un calo vero..



Assolutamente, vietato illudersi, però da 3-4 giorni aumentavano decessi, posti in TI e ricoveri, oggi sono tutti e 3 in calo, è un briciolo di speranza, se così si può chiamare


----------



## Solo (22 Marzo 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> U.s.a. Quasi 14.000 casi in più? Ma che è successo? Vorrei capire quanti tamponi stanno facendo i vari stati


È successo che loro sono quasi 330M di persone e finora hanno fatto poco o niente...


----------



## Wetter (22 Marzo 2020)

senorEntrana ha scritto:


> Ragazzi e dai... i dati sono pubblici. Basta guardare



Devi considerare i casi totali,non gli attualmente positivi per vedere i nuovi infetti.E' stato ripetuto una marea di volte.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Devi considerare i casi totali,non gli attualmente positivi per vedere i nuovi infetti.E' stato ripetuto una marea di volte.



sarà anche cosi ma anche la protezione civile quando da i dati dice i nuovi in primis...e nel sito ufficiale in risalto c'è la curva dei contagiati "netti"..


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Su Twitter i giornalisti parlano delle bozze del decreto del mona. Sembra che i settori che rimarranno aperti sono saliti da 75 a 100. E non è ancora finita.
> 
> Forse altra edizione straordinaria della GU questa sera / notte.........


No non ho capito, cioè ma è stupido?


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sarà anche cosi ma anche la protezione civile quando da i dati dice i nuovi in primis...e nel sito ufficiale in risalto c'è la curva dei contagiati "netti"..



Perchè sono quelli che pesano sul sistema sanitario, quelli in 'giallo' nella tabella, giusto per capirci.
Verdi e rossi, per motivi agli antipodi, escono e non pesano più.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (22 Marzo 2020)

Ieri sono stati effettuati 26336 tamponi con 6557 positivi corrispondenti al 24,9%, oggi sono stati effettuati 25180 tamponi con 5560 positivi che corrispondono al 22,1%.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Io sono stufo di piangere, ma il groppo in gola è costante, non siamo abituati a questo incubo



Veramente, che periodo di M


----------



## __king george__ (22 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perchè sono quelli che pesano sul sistema sanitario, quelli in 'giallo' nella tabella, giusto per capirci.
> Verdi e rossi, per motivi agli antipodi, escono e non pesano più.



però scusate una cosa:come fate a contare i reali nuovi contagi se sommate anche i morti e i guariti? il guarito di ieri magari si era ammalato 10 giorni fa...idem il morto...quindi a me questo modo di considerare i dati torna


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> però scusate una cosa:come fate a contare i reali nuovi contagi se sommate anche i morti e i guariti? il guarito di ieri magari si era ammalato 10 giorni fa...idem il morto...quindi a me questo modo di considerare i dati torna



Chi si muove tra le categorie non aumenta il numero complessivo.. Sempre uno resta xke passando da malato a guarito riduce i malati e aumenta i guariti


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> però scusate una cosa:come fate a contare i reali nuovi contagi se sommate anche i morti e i guariti? il guarito di ieri magari si era ammalato 10 giorni fa...idem il morto...quindi a me questo modo di considerare i dati torna



E' fisiologico che più passino i giorni più aumentino i verdi. I rossi piano piano si assestano ma man mano che diminuiscono i nuovi positivi caleranno anche loro per due motivi :
-meno contagiati =meno morti
-meno ricoveri = più posti = cure migliori.

Il motore del sistema sanitario si deve alleggerire dopo giorni e giorni che lo abbiamo portato al massimo dei giri.
La mortalità è aumentata per questo motivo : tamponi ad inseguire/tardivi , ricoveri tardivi , casi eccessivi = morte.
I conti sui nuovi casi si fanno al netto tra le 24 ore ( con movimenti interni tra tabelle e sotto-tabelle naturali).

PS quando parlo di tamponi tardivi non sto dicendo che abbiamo dormito, dico che la bestia ci è sfuggita di mano e abbiamo inseguito.


----------



## markjordan (22 Marzo 2020)

in ER picco di morti e contagi , di positivo ci sono + tamponi e pochi in ti a rimini almeno


----------



## pinopalm (22 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bollettino diramato dalla protezione civile per oggi 22 marzo: i contagi totali da coronavirus sono arrivati a quota 46638, 3957 in più. I morti ieri 651.
> 
> I guariti 952 in più, totale a 7024
> 
> Morti altri due medici: 17 in totale









Ecco il grafico aggiornato. Il commento al mio prossimo post.


----------



## pinopalm (22 Marzo 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Ecco il grafico aggiornato. Il commento al mio prossimo post.



Anche se non lo vedete bene sul grafico oggi c'è stata l'inversione di tendenza. Ieri 4,35 tamponi ogni per caso positivo, oggi 4,37 tamponi per ogni caso positivo. Questo non deve far cantar vittoria. Puo' essere solamente una fluttuazione statistica. Ho scelto questa quantità per il grafico perché, essendo un rapporto, dovrebbe essere meno sensibile nel caso mancassero dei dati provenienti da qualche località. Aspettiamo due o tre giorni prima di trarre conclusioni. Speriamo bene.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bollettino diramato dalla protezione civile per oggi 22 marzo: i contagi totali da coronavirus sono arrivati a quota 46638, 3957 in più. I morti ieri 651.
> 
> I guariti 952 in più, totale a 7024
> 
> Morti altri due medici: 17 in totale



Come previsto contagi diminuiti in Lombardia, e in generale di meno.. meno morti e più guariti.

Non capivo come mai i vari espertoni ( Borrelli ecc) si paravano il sedere dicendo che sarebbe stato più in là.

I contagi continueranno a calare di brutto la prossima settimana, ma pongo la solita domanda.... e poi?

Continuo a credere che le migliaia di posti in terapia intensiva che si stanno preparando in tutta Italia ( che probabilmente nemmeno servirebbero tra 10 giorni) serviranno per quando ci sarà il "libera tutti".


----------



## markjordan (22 Marzo 2020)

i


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> in ER picco di morti e contagi , di positivo ci sono + tamponi e pochi in ti a rimini almeno



A parma il dato è inattendibile perché è cumulativo dei giorni passati in cui si sono intasati i laboratori.

A Piacenza brutto brutto, lì la situazione è ancora lontana dal mettersi a posto.


----------



## bmb (22 Marzo 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Anche se non lo vedete bene sul grafico oggi c'è stata l'inversione di tendenza. Ieri 4,35 tamponi ogni per caso positivo, oggi 4,37 tamponi per ogni caso positivo. Questo non deve far cantar vittoria. Puo' essere solamente una fluttuazione statistica. Ho scelto questa quantità per il grafico perché, essendo un rapporto, dovrebbe essere meno sensibile nel caso mancassero dei dati provenienti da qualche località. Aspettiamo due o tre giorni prima di trarre conclusioni. Speriamo bene.



Che lavoro fai? Li sai leggere bene.


----------



## pinopalm (22 Marzo 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Che lavoro fai? Li sai leggere bene.



Sono un fisico nucleare, specializzato in fisica dei reattori nucleari. Diciamo che sono vecchio (come si vede dalla mia firma) e di dati (nucleari in particolare) me ne sono passati per le mani tanti nella mia vita, cosi' da acquisire un po' di dimestichezza.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Marzo 2020)

La cina sta iniziando a spargere voci che il coronavirus si è sviluppato prima da noi e non da loro, sulle base delle dichiarazioni di un medico che ha detto che c'erano state strane polmoniti già verso novembre e dicembre.

Da qui a breve faranno di tutto per dare la colpa totale all'Italia. Gli amici cinesi che ci aiutano cit.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Marzo 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Ecco il grafico aggiornato. Il commento al mio prossimo post.



Il 25-26 inizieremo a capire come siamo messi, oggi giornata di transizione andata come previsto dal grafico, con un impercettibile calo.


----------



## senorEntrana (22 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Devi considerare i casi totali,non gli attualmente positivi per vedere i nuovi infetti.E' stato ripetuto una marea di volte.



E quindi? Che cosa ho fatto? L'incremento è stato di sole 500 e passa unità. Ieri eravamo sulle 2000... 
Sono stati fatti 1/3 dei tamponi rispetto al giorno prima.


----------



## markjordan (22 Marzo 2020)

immaginate che ieri si sia toccato il picco generale e sia iniziata la primavera italiana proprio con l'equinozio
sarebbe bello


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Marzo 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Sono un fisico nucleare, specializzato in fisica dei reattori nucleari. Diciamo che sono vecchio (come si vede dalla mia firma) e di dati (nucleari in particolare) me ne sono passati per le mani tanti nella mia vita, cosi' da acquisire un po' di dimestichezza.



Dov’eri quando parlavano dei reattori di Chernobyl??? Ci saresti stato comodo


----------



## __king george__ (22 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> immaginate che ieri si sia toccato il picco generale e sia iniziata la primavera italiana proprio con l'equinozio
> sarebbe bello



proprio uno strano segno del destino in effetti…


----------



## Wetter (22 Marzo 2020)

senorEntrana ha scritto:


> E quindi? Che cosa ho fatto? L'incremento è stato di sole 500 e passa unità. Ieri eravamo sulle 2000...
> Sono stati fatti 1/3 dei tamponi rispetto al giorno prima.



Devi vedere i CASI TOTALI non il "Totale attualmente positivi"

Casi totali 21/03 = 25515
Casi totali 22/03= 27206

27206-25515= +1691 NUOVI CASI

Se non hai capito il motivo ti invito a legger questo 3d che lo spiega: *http://www.milanworld.net/come-leggere-i-bollettini-della-protezione-civile-vt87362.html*


----------



## Wetter (22 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> immaginate che ieri si sia toccato il picco generale e sia iniziata la primavera italiana proprio con l'equinozio
> sarebbe bello





__king george__ ha scritto:


> proprio uno strano segno del destino in effetti…



Vediamo ragazzi,è ancora troppo presto per cantar vittoria,aspettiamo i dati dei prossimi giorni ed incrociamo le dita.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Marzo 2020)

stavo guardando i vari dati a livello europeo e 2 nazioni mi sono saltate particolarmente all'occhio

1)la Germania..già lo avevo detto...tantissimi contagi ma pochissimi morti
2)l'Inghilterra..il caso opposto...per avere cosi pochi contagiati al momento ha già tanti morti...in proporzione contagi/morti secondo me i peggiori d'europa o addirittura del mondo...


----------



## pazzomania (22 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> stavo guardando i vari dati a livello europeo e 2 nazioni mi sono saltate particolarmente all'occhio
> 
> 1)la Germania..già lo avevo detto...tantissimi contagi ma pochissimi morti
> 2)l'Inghilterra..il caso opposto...per avere cosi pochi contagiati al momento ha già tanti morti...in proporzione contagi/morti secondo me i peggiori d'europa o addirittura del mondo...



Alcuni numeri sono un po' strani: UK ferma a 5000

La loro gestione è stata strana dal primo momento, non possono averne cosi pochi visto le altre BIG europee.


----------



## pinopalm (22 Marzo 2020)

Probabilmente mi e' scappata la discussione. Avrei senz'altro pontificato.


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Marzo 2020)

Comunque il capo del Dipartimento della protezione civile Angelo Borrelli ieri ha dichiarato che *"noi conteggiamo TUTTI i deceduti e quindi non facciamo la distinzione tra deceduti "per" e "con" il coronavirus".*


----------



## pinopalm (22 Marzo 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Probabilmente mi e' scappata la discussione. Avrei senz'altro pontificato.



Scusate era la risposta a Lollo.Ho dimenticato di citare.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bollettino diramato dalla protezione civile per oggi 22 marzo: i contagi totali da coronavirus sono arrivati a quota 46638, 3957 in più. I morti ieri 651.
> 
> I guariti 952 in più, totale a 7024
> 
> Morti altri due medici: 17 in totale



Tutto questo con una nazione ormai chiusa da due settimane (ma non del tutto). Pensate se fossimo rimasti tutti in giro che carneficina.

Eh si, è proprio un'influenza...


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Vediamo ragazzi,è ancora troppo presto per cantar vittoria,aspettiamo i dati dei prossimi giorni ed incrociamo le dita.



Assolutamente, restiamo con i piedi ben piantati per terra.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutto questo con una nazione ormai chiusa da due settimane (ma non del tutto). Pensate se fossimo rimasti tutti in giro che carneficina.
> 
> Eh si, è proprio un'influenza...



Un'aspirina, un paio di giorni a letto e passa tutto.

OT più visto in giro eh? chissà come mai ...
fine OT


----------



## pazzomania (22 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutto questo con una nazione ormai chiusa da due settimane (ma non del tutto). Pensate se fossimo rimasti tutti in giro che carneficina.
> 
> Eh si, è proprio un'influenza...



Un mondo senza restrizioni farebbe 100.000.000 di morti va!

Ma sarebbe stato folle solo pensare di permetterlo


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Marzo 2020)

Nel frattempo, giorno 1 di lockdown in India...


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, giorno 1 di lockdown in India...



Che è? una festa nazionale?


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2020)

da Fazio hanno fatto i collegamenti per le situazioni in altri paesi europei:

-Francia a ritmo di 5 mila tamponi al giorno,ora arrivati a 60 mila totali in 120 laboratori,sono 674 morti e 1746 persone in rianimazione

-Spagna con 28572 contagi e 1720 morti

-l'inviato da Berlino:

"Qui non vengono resi noti benissimo i criteri con cui vengono conteggiati i casi. Per ora sono 24806 i contagiati e 94 decessi."


----------



## Solo (23 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, giorno 1 di lockdown in India...


Il lato positivo è che la loro è una popolazione giovanissima...


----------



## Solo (23 Marzo 2020)

Comunque consiglio di cercare su Google "Globalist Crisanti" e leggere l'intervista data 22 marzo. Crisanti è il consulente della Regione Veneto, che sta gestendo la situazione nel modo migliore finora e ovviamente spara a zero sulla gestione del resto del paese.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque consiglio di cercare su Google "Globalist Crisanti" e leggere l'intervista data 22 marzo. Crisanti è il consulente della Regione Veneto, che sta gestendo la situazione nel modo migliore finora e ovviamente spara a zero sulla gestione del resto del paese.



Ho letto l'intervista.
Credo dipenda tutto da tempi.
Ragioniamo in termini di contagio : se un infetto ne contagia due che diventano 4 poi 8, poi 16 , poi 32 ecc va da se che se accumuli giorni, settimane di ritardo dentro una regione che si muove per lavoro e per svago come la Lombardia è la fine.
I tamponi è giusto farli ma quando ti rendi conto che sei indietro di settimane ne esci solo fermando tutto per isolare i focolai.
Questo step lo abbiamo fatto tardi perchè combattuti nell'amletico dilemma produttività o salute???

In lombardia la mole di lavoro in termini di tamponi è talmente indietro a tal punto che abbiamo a casa possibili/probabili contagiati a cui nessuno è andato a farglielo.
Nel frattempo se ti va bene il contagio si estende alla famiglia, se ti va male lo porta fuori casa.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Marzo 2020)

Oggi in spagna oltre 4.000 nuovi casi e oltre 400 morti. Contando i giorni di ritardo credo siano messi peggio di noi..


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Marzo 2020)

Toscana 184 nuovi casi e 18 morti. Sarebbe il secondo giorno consecutivo “positivo”


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Marzo 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Toscana 184 nuovi casi e 18 morti. Sarebbe il secondo giorno consecutivo “positivo”



Ti confesso che mi tremano le gambe quando si arriva a quest'orario, il terrore di leggere dati catastrofici mi prende proprio.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Marzo 2020)

Assolutamente. Io sono giá sintonizzato su rainews.. speriamo bene


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Marzo 2020)

anche in lombardia si parla di numeri minori sepur di poco di ieri


----------



## markjordan (23 Marzo 2020)

in ER aumentano (emilia soprattutto) ma x ora stiamo tenendo bene


----------

